

Applications and Services I Use Daily - pstinnett
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/01/29/100-applications-and-services-i-use-daily

======
patio11
I would prefer if, in the future, list posts are preceded with the number,
even if the number is a lie. This will tell me that the post is low-value
filler, and I can skip it accordingly.

Seriously, though, when was the last time you extracted actual business value
out of a list of 100 things. 97 of them were on every other list of 100
things, and the 3 novel insights are both buried and underdeveloped.

------
hbien
I'm on a Mac, here are some of the stuff I use daily:

Terminal.app + Visor + start on login, since I use the command line for a lot
of stuff.

LittleSnapper to catch those design inspirations.

iShowU + iMovie to make demo videos.

<http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/> \- for quick checks in IE, when I make
little changes and don't want to launch VMWare

DrawIt for making icons and graphics. I used to use Photoshop Elements, but
DrawIt's workflow just makes so much sense to me.

cron + Mercurial to backup almost everything daily except iTunes/iPhoto, which
I just backup to DVDs

Inquisitor for really quick web search results

------
timf
" _This doesn’t look like 100 items.._

 _That’s where you come in! What applications (web or local) do you put to
work daily?_ "

Really...?

~~~
timf
Sorry, let me be more verbose. I'm not trying to be bitchy, I'm just taken
aback. If you title something "100 Applications and Services I Use Daily" I
don't expect to find 10-15 things used every day and a question about what the
readers use. It just doesn't make any sense.

[edit: also, I appreciate the time you took to write that stuff up, I did
learn about some things]

